# DNS Issues



## JakkFrosted (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm using Virtualmin to manage sites on a freeBSD FreeBSD 9.1 box. When I put more than one site on a shared IP, all domains will load only one site. For example: if abc.com and 123.com are both on 1.1.1.1, 123.com will load abc.com. The server is running BIND. Any help is appreciated. This is a new issue for me.


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 1, 2013)

That's not a DNS issue it's an issue with your web server configuration.


----------



## JakkFrosted (Oct 1, 2013)

One clue that may give an indication to the underlying cause is that I have a few domains on the server's main IP, and both of those are working fine.


----------



## JakkFrosted (Oct 1, 2013)

Solved. Well, my bad completely. I misspelled the domain name upon creation. I overlooked one of the simplest things.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 2, 2013)

JakkFrosted said:
			
		

> Solved. Well, my bad completely. I misspelled the domain name upon creation. I overlooked one of the simplest things.


No worries.  We won't tell *anyone*.


----------

